# Breed and Gender ?



## bhayes (Jun 24, 2013)

Just curious if someone might know the breed and gender of this chicken? It is 4 months old.


----------



## bhayes (Jun 24, 2013)

I have another chicken with questioning about breed and gender, this black one is 2 months old


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get them ? And are the bantams or standard ? This will narrow down the breed search a lot.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The first two pics look like speckled sussex roos


----------



## bhayes (Jun 24, 2013)

They are standard.


----------



## bhayes (Jun 24, 2013)

I was feelin it might be a rooster also, but I'm still keepin my fingers crossed its not.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The bottom one is a handsome mille fluer (spelled that ALL KINDS OF wrong) roo, and the second one looks to be a cochin mix pullet,


----------



## chickhenfarm (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, the first two look like Speckled Sussex Rooster and Third (black) looks like an Australorp Rooster


----------



## bhayes (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

The one looks like a speckled sussex I have 10 of them myself and it looks like a roo I would take him cause I only have hens but I'm most likely to far away.


----------

